# Anyone going to BSA for lower 6th? (Alevels)



## Louise (Jun 29, 2007)

Helloo.

I just signed up to this site, because there is a possibilty that i may be moving to Spain this year, and then going to BSA (British School of Alicante) and was wondering if anyone else was going there for A levels? and could possibly get in touch.

well feel free to contact me, it would be very nice


----------

